# New to Cichlids ...Some questions



## aryan (Sep 7, 2012)

Hi,

This is the first time I am going to keep Cichlids. I want to keep Malawi Cichlids. 

Please suggest some *common* and *cheap* Malawis coz after buying the tank, filter & stand I don't have much cash left. I will add costly fishes later.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Before you buy any fish, any fish! reaserch them heavily! I jumped into cichlids thinking I had a handle on them, I ended up giving most of them away. Some species will be more aggressive them others, add them last. Also what size tank, set up, whats your equipment specs?


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

But to answer you questions a little more, I ended up going with a varience of peacocks. They tend to be a little more passive, very pretty active, and there is such a variety of them its awesome.


----------



## aryan (Sep 7, 2012)

hotwingz said:


> Before you buy any fish, any fish! reaserch them heavily! I jumped into cichlids thinking I had a handle on them, I ended up giving most of them away. Some species will be more aggressive them others, add them last. Also what size tank, set up, whats your equipment specs?


My tank size is L=5ft H=1.5ft D=1.5ft.

Using two internal power filters to 1000 L/PH. Couldn't afford a canister coz they are highly expensive in India.

Why dont you suggest me a list of 20 fishes (in total) which are compatible & not that aggressive ?


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

I wouldn't say any cichlids are really cheap but buying babies is a great way to save a lot of cash. 
Just make sure your tank is fully cycled before you add them they can put off a lot of waste. Best advice I ever got while keeping more aggressive fish is to rearrange or disturb the tank slightly when adding new fish, this way everyone has to claim there own spots again and no one gets bullied. Adding plenty of hiding spots with keep they fighting to a minimum. 

Here are some of my favorite species I have kept 
Maylandia lombardoi
Labidochromis caeruleus
Pseudotropheus crabro
Metriaclima estherae
Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos
Pseudotropheus demasoni (the blue is so vivid in person!)


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Well I'm not an expert on all the different kinds of cichlids. I have peacocks and I know enough about them to keep them healthy and happy. My main focus is Angelfish and livebearers. But I do recommend peacocks, jewels, earth eathers are cool, but you really have to decide what you want you tank to be first. I only have sand and a couple piles of rocks because they dig. Some won't. So if you want a real pretty tank with plants and all that, you have to decided that too.


----------



## aryan (Sep 7, 2012)

hotwingz said:


> Well I'm not an expert on all the different kinds of cichlids. I have peacocks and I know enough about them to keep them healthy and happy. My main focus is Angelfish and livebearers. But I do recommend peacocks, jewels, earth eathers are cool, but you really have to decide what you want you tank to be first. I only have sand and a couple piles of rocks because they dig. Some won't. So if you want a real pretty tank with plants and all that, you have to decided that too.


Okay/Thanks


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Ya I do the rearanging of my tank when I add someone new, that's a good point. I have a school of rosy and buenos ares tetra and a few boesamani rainbows for dithers which are also important to have.


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

I have all sorts of cichlids-mostly Mbuna Malawi...BB Ornatus (Bumblebee), Peacocks, Red Zebras, Demasoni are my favorites


----------



## graybot (Apr 24, 2011)

You have a few choices to make. Mbuna or Haps and peacocks? They really should not be mixed unless very specific accommodations are made. With a 5 ft tank you have a lot of options. Many species are incompatible, so make your stocking decisions with the long view in mind. The cheap easy fish you buy now may not survive alongside, or may make snacks of the more expensive showpieces you add later. The decor of your tank will depend on the types of cichlids you choose. If you plan on long term success it is essential to get all the details right... an improperly stocked tank will be fine for some time... As long as a year perhaps... Until it suddenly becomes a bloody war zone and a very expensive folly.


----------



## rayray74 (Mar 19, 2013)

i stumbled across a breeder in my home town here!! very great pricing. I am lucky enough to drive there to see the fish. 
I have now gotten 85 fish from him and they are all doing great. 
the pricing for 1-2 inch fish is great!!! around $4 a fish!
look him up on facebook. The Cichclid Stop!


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

BUMP! I haven't a chance to go there yet myself, but I have seen his stuff online. He has some really great fish, and exceptional prices.


----------



## graybot (Apr 24, 2011)

85 fish? In that tank? Be prepared to rehome 50-75% of those fish within the next year. I am a proponent of overstocking Malawi cichlids, but that number is unmanageable once they get to 3" or so... Which will happen fast. Sounds like an awesome deal, though.


----------



## rayray74 (Mar 19, 2013)

graybot said:


> 85 fish? In that tank? Be prepared to rehome 50-75% of those fish within the next year. I am a proponent of overstocking Malawi cichlids, but that number is unmanageable once they get to 3" or so... Which will happen fast. Sounds like an awesome deal, though.


yes I have 85 fish in my 300 gallon tank. That is not anywhere near an overstock. Most are already 2-3 inches. I think maybe you were thinking I was the one with the 125g


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

Then the dimensions you gave are wrong--cause that isnt a 300g dimensions! I have a 125g and I have 20-25 in there and it's pretty average stocking---i would even feel comfortable adding 10 or so more....but you have to remember what the size the fish will be as an adult as well!


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

Just saw what happened, Aryan gave us dimensions of a smaller tank and rayray gave us 85 stock in his 300g.....clear as mud now!!


----------



## kittycat1981 (Jul 5, 2013)

I know I'm slightle going of the point here but can anyone help me
Hi, first of all I am new to keeping aquariums but gathered lots of advice before I began, well here goes. 
Bought a new juwel 240, 180 ltr set up with new coral rock and coral gravel set up everything and let it cycle for around a fortnight, took a sample of water to local pet shop to be tested, person at shop said it was fine to start introducing fish. Bought 2 malwis (small) around 2-4 cms, introduced the fish, everything going great for a few days so decided to buy around 20 more malawis of the same size and introduced them to the tank. Everything was fine for a few days and then the ammonia levels began to creep up slowly, tried a couple of small water changes (seemed to work). Went back to the pet shop and was advised that a second hand external filter with the medium still in would be a good addition to the tank. So we bought a second hand one with all the medium in from someone who was experienced and his tanks were perfect and put it in the tank, again everything was fine for a week or so then yesterday COMPLETE DISASTER! Ammonia levels have gone through the roof and tank has gone ridiculously cloudy. All fish are staying at the top of the tank. Did a 20% water change last night and it seemed to calm down but this morning everything gone crazy again! I may have missed some obvious things but as I said I'm new to this and would really like some advice. Using ammolock at the moment but the fish look miserable and not sure where to go from here!!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Kitty;Need to know ammonia levels.
The% of water you change is the % the ammonia will be reduced.IE;20% waterchange will lower ammonia 20%(3ppm would still be 2.4ppm{to high!})50% water changes for 2-3 days in a row should help with ammonia.The cloudiness has to take care of itself(takes a week or so).Waterchanges won't help with the cloudiness but are necessary for the ammonia.
I'll guess adding 20 fish at one time put to large of a strain on the biological filter and you're basically cycling with fish in now,so regular testing(daily )and waterchanges are needed.
How did you cycle the tank originally?
Get a API master test kit(liquid )if you don't have one as having the pet store test for you will be troublesome and not very timely.You need to stay on top of water quality now for a while(maybe 2 weeks?).


----------



## kittycat1981 (Jul 5, 2013)

Hi thanks for your reply, ammonia is going sky high. Between 2.0 and 4.0. Using the liquid test kits. Didn't use any chemicals to boost the original cycle. And according to the pet shop it was fine to put fish in although I thought it was a little to soon. In hindsight I should have gone with my instinct. Will get on with the water change!


----------



## kittycat1981 (Jul 5, 2013)

Also forgot to mention I have got loads of green algae with brown spots. Do you think this is related??


----------



## graybot (Apr 24, 2011)

The algae is probably a result of cycling. Don't worry about it for now- focus on keeping ammonia and nitrite down until you are fully cycled. LARGE water changes are going to be needed once or twice daily to keep the fish safe during this process. Avoid feeding as much as possible. Unless you see a lot of sunken stomachs, do not feed. Once ammonia and nitrite are 0 and you are seeing nitrates, give it a few days with limited/no lights and see if it clears up. If not, then start looking for imbalances causing the algae. The algae itself won't hurt anything, it's just a side effect of the cycling process.


----------



## kittycat1981 (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks. Done two water changes today just finished the last one now 50%. Tested the water and its on 2.0-3.0. Hope I can get it sorted. Water still very cloudy.


----------



## StevenT (Jun 11, 2013)

coralbandit said:


> Kitty;Need to know ammonia levels.
> The% of water you change is the % the ammonia will be reduced.IE;20% waterchange will lower ammonia 20%(3ppm would still be 2.4ppm{to high!})50% water changes for 2-3 days in a row should help with ammonia.The cloudiness has to take care of itself(takes a week or so).Waterchanges won't help with the cloudiness but are necessary for the ammonia.
> I'll guess adding 20 fish at one time put to large of a strain on the biological filter and you're basically cycling with fish in now,so regular testing(daily )and waterchanges are needed.
> How did you cycle the tank originally?
> Get a API master test kit(liquid )if you don't have one as having the pet store test for you will be troublesome and not very timely.You need to stay on top of water quality now for a while(maybe 2 weeks?).


I agree with coralbandit. If you fishless cycled properly adding that many fish was a huge bio load for your new gb. The only thing you can do now is water changes. I would do 50% everyday until my ammonia, and nitrite read 0ppm.

Good luck.


----------



## StevenT (Jun 11, 2013)

You can also try some bacteria in a bottle. Safe start or something like that. You can pick it up at any LFS. Follow the instructions for dosing but don't dump it into the water. Pour it onto your filter media, sponge ect.


----------

